# New Puppy Pics



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

My mom has bounced back much better than expected after the loss of her Chihuahua Gidget. She has been looking for a replacement and with High expectaitons it has taken some time. She wanted a girl longhaired chocolate with white on the chest just like Gidget and Under 5 lbs. My mom has an injured arm so anything much heavier would be hard for her to carry. 

The Search came to an end when she met a breeder at a local dog show. He sent pics of his long haired chocolate and tan female and we went to pick her up the next morning.

She is a doll at only a 1lb she, but we dont have a name. She will most likly be small her mom is 3 lbs and dad is 4.5. Any Help on names is greatly needed.

Heres what Yall really want pics










Giving Funny Chi Look










Saying Enough is Enough


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh she is so beautiful!!!!!!!! I just want to snuggle her!

I love people names for animals, and since she is a Chihuahua, here are some Spanish girl names, with the English translation/meaning:

Bella- beautiful
Chica- little girl
Camila- attendant 
Leya- loyalty
Nina- girl
Carmen-Song (bountiful)
Rita- pearl
Mandy - Harmony 
Alicia- nobility
Elsa- truth
Catalina-pure
Bonita (Bonnie)- pretty little one ( Bonnie might be my favorite! for her)
Cassandra (Cassie)- um... no translation, I just like that name








Eva- spanish form of Eve
Olivia- I think it means Olive, but it is a beautiful name
Catalina- Spanish form of Catherine
Rosa- Spanish form of Rose
Tia- aunt
Layla- star (maybe night star?)
Anjelita - Spanish Angel (second favorite)


I hope it's not too cliche to think of Spanish names for a Chihuahua. Let us know what your mom decides on- and I can't wait to see more pictures of the beautiful baby!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

She looks like a Chichi on chanel ... So cute... I love her colour


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh she is so cute







I am very happy for your mom Sassy, life is just so empty without the love of a little furbaby.
Thank you for showing her beautiful little pictures, I just love her pretty little face







I bet your mom is just so thrilled with her


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg.. thats how small kodie was when i got home!! too cute


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh what a little precious baby girl. Just makes you want to
pick her up and give her kisses all over.

I'm glad your mom is recovering well and has already found a bundle
of love to bless her life.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

She's so cute!!







I'm glad your mom found her.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow, she is gorgeous. Great name list, my vote is for BONITA! she is very pretty!!
Congratulations...
I have to stop looking at puppies, i am so tempted!!!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

What a cutie







Sorry I can't think of a name .. Love all the suggestions


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

She is absolutely adorable!!!! My vote is for CARMEN.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahhh she's so cute


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, so tiny!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

She is beautiful!!!!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

God I just love that BUGEYED chihuahua look







they are so cutie pie when they are like that!! What a precious babe.... I like "EVA" for a name


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

what a darling







i admit, i'm not really a chi person, but i do love the long haired ones. they seem to have a different kind of spunk to them, a different type of "attitude" or something. 

and now that you mention chocolate...of course i'm thinking names like:
Godiva
Mocha
Cocoa Bean (she's about the size of one, isnt she?!?!?)
Truffle (can you tell i'm pms-ing??? besides, this way you can interchange "Trouble" with "Truffle" and she won't know you're fussing at her LOL)
Hershey
Nestle
Cookie
Brownie

that's it. i'm headed to the secret stash. i deserve it today.

ann marie and the "thanks, my mother has just gained 45 lbs just thinking about this thread, while i remain a svelte 8.5lbs..." buttercup


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she is darling and I love the names suggested.... lots of great ones!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, she is soo cute, gorgeous!!!!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Oct 28 2005, 06:17 PM
> *what a darling
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








You and I have a serious problem! I was thinking in the same direction as you were! I like Godiva, Cocoa, and Cookie! Cocoa is my favorite though!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I like godiva and you could call her diva for short but mom didnt go for it


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm so pleased that your mom is ready to love another darling puppy.  They can heal the heart so quickly. The new baby is adorable!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

She is TOOOO cute!






















My sister has two Chi's. They both have Spanish names. Her female is Lola. I think it is cute. But I also like the Bonita and Carmen.
She looks like she will have some personality....hope she helps to heal your mom's heart.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

She is beautiful.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

She is so very cute. So tiny. I'm so glad your Mom is ready fo give her love to a new puppy. They don't ever replace but they sure pour the love out and into our hearts. All the names are great. I like them all but Olivia and Mocha are 2 of my favorites.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

When I look at that cute little face, I think of...how about:

*Chibi
Midge 
Kona 
FiFi 
Pixie
Tinka 
Pucci 
Chloe 
Bindi*









~Elegant


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Did your mom choose a name yet?

~Elegant


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I took new pics today I will make new post


----------

